# please help my roomate took a sick gsd off the street and could of ended in tragedy!!



## cateyes1981 (Sep 23, 2003)

OK

here is the story we found a sick emaciated german shpeherd that has ripped ears very shy we found him on our front yard loooks like he is abused


m y room ate wants to foster him hes so ssweet hes been doing everythi ing so great we bathed and brushed him we introducted him to my cats and my roomates 2 little dogs everything so perfect until today

he has started getting that predatory gsd look in his eyes when he looks at my cats and sniffs them which is fine until today

my cat was out on the steps with me and he crept up slowly to the cat and the all of sudden LUNGED mouth wide open str8 for my cats head!! My cat being a siamese had super fast reflexes and jumped like 5 feet back.

ANYWAYS what on earth is going on why is the dog doing thisÉ I am very very upset now because i wanted to help rescueéfoster this dog but i am not going to RISK My rescue cat in the processa, the cat means more to me then anything and if something happend to her i will die
so please tell me what should we do= the shelter will put him to sleep and the german shepherd rescue has 30 dogs! 

IS the risk for my cats to much

I am not always home so what if my roohamates are careless and let the dog out in the yard with the cat what could happen, my world will end is what will happen

i use to have my own gsd and i know that predatory look we are in sacramento canada


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You need to contact a rescue and see if you can get him in there. He obviously has a high prey drive and will not be ok with cats. He's probably getting some food in him so more energy and he's starting to feel comfortable in your place. It takes a little while for them to come out of their shell and show their real personalities.

In the meantime, lock your cat up in a room to keep him safe and crate the dog when you are not there.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Can you post a picture? Maybe a rescue on here can find a spot for him.


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 23, 2003)

my roomatge is trying to socalize him with her cat and teach him to not look at the cat

i will get her to make an account so u guys can tell her and explain to her exactly what is going on she thinks she can change his drive the way i thought i could change my dogs


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm not going to say she can't fix it but when they don't make a sound and just snap it's going to be pretty hard. I had my cat locked in the bedroom for 8 months with the last foster I had. he did the exact same thing that your dog is doing. 

You should contact all the rescues and try to get him in to one and/or look for a good trainer to help you.


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 23, 2003)

well my cat is my best friend and likes to go out in the yard with me or whherever i go so her being locked in the room is not an option plus we have 3 cats in the house and they dont even get along


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 23, 2003)

can someone here explain to my roomate what is going on thoughÉ why he was so silent and then lunged


why he gets that stare and and looks str8 at my cat her dogs do NOT DO THIS TO MYT cat but he does

<she thinks im over reacting thats why im here to get som professional advice before something horrible happens...

we cotacted a rescue but he has 30 gsds and the shelter wants to put him to sleep so if u guys can help us out by all means please do so 

the dog pees blood as well and is going to see a vet tommorrow i have 2 cats and my roomate has 2 dogs and 1 cat neither of us can take this dog for much longer we need some serious support and a loving home


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Contact a shelter or rescue. Do whats best for the dog not you. The dog probably needs medical help and needs some training. Yes, bringing the dog in is a good thing, but this dog may have some sort of medical issue and obviously has behavorial issues that need to be taken care of.

Call a rescue or shelter. I know your roommate is trying to save the dog, but calling the shelter or rescue is the best option for this dog. He needs professional help. DOn't wait til you, your roommate or any of the cats get hurt.


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 23, 2003)

Good god what do u think we are doing this for ourselves, i just told u we contacted both 

where are all the smart people on this forum


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

cateyes1981 said:


> can someone here explain to my roomate what is going on thoughÉ why he was so silent and then lunged
> 
> 
> why he gets that stare and and looks str8 at my cat her dogs do NOT DO THIS TO MYT cat but he does
> ...


Post a picture on here and all his information.He needs medical attention. Why will the shelter put him down? Look for a GSD rescue in your area.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

cateyes1981 said:


> Good god what do u think we are doing this for ourselves, i just told u we contacted both
> 
> where are all the smart people on this forum


When I posted that your most recent post wasn't up yet. Don't be rude, I am trying to help.

Like Jax said post the dogs picture and a rescue on HERE will see him and do what they can to help, even if it means traveling to go get the dog.


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 23, 2003)

We contacted both a rescue and a shelter the rescue has 30 dogs and the shelter said if hes peeing blood and looks sick like he clearly does they will put him down cause they r over run


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 23, 2003)

we also think he has hip issues like HD


we are in sacramento california sorry i said canada


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

cateyes1981 said:


> We contacted both a rescue and a shelter the rescue has 30 dogs and the shelter said if hes peeing blood and looks sick like he clearly does they will put him down cause they r over run


Well post his pic on this thread! A GSD rescue that is on here will hopefully read it and see it and try and help. 

All the people on this board love this breed and will do anything to help.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Don't limit yourself to just those 2 places. You are in Ontario, Canada right?


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 23, 2003)

no sacramento california i took a bunch of pix im loading them


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

cateyes1981 said:


> no sacramento california i took a bunch of pix im loading them


Well, I assumed Ontario, because your location says "Kingston Ontario"

Here are some rescues i googled for you:
German Shepherd Rescue of Sacramento Valley

Greater California German Shepherd Rescue

Coastal German Shepherd Rescue


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 23, 2003)

i told my roomate that another rescue is comming to take him hopefully and she flipped out and is packing her bags saying shes taking the gsd to a hotel with her 

i can`t stop her tho can i, i mean i have to protect my cat and my cat is not safe in this house, am i doing the right thing, i just know if something happend to my cat my life would be over


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 23, 2003)

GSD RESCUE SAC picture by cateyes221981 - Photobucket


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 23, 2003)

ignore the previous message we worked it out here is his picture needs to go to a good rescue asap


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

He looks in pretty god shape in that picture wasn't there something wrong with his ear?. 

Anyways,I am glad you worked things out with your roommate and the dog will be going to a rescue. Don't feel bad you two are doing the right thing.


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 23, 2003)

hello anyone willing to come take this beautiful boy he needs help hes going to a vet tommorrow then after is free to be yours

yes his ears were eaten by black flys and ripped up we bathed him and cleaned him all up and took off all his dead fur and been feeding him so he looks good now but if u touch him hes all bone 


anyways yeah we dont have a rescue yet the one here cant take him so we need a rescue out of my area


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I thought you said a rescue was coming to get him?

Go make another thread with his picture and tell people to pm you so you can give them your information and come get the dog.


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 23, 2003)

no rescue is getting him the rescue is getting him vetted but they cant take him as they have 30 gsds that need homes 

where are u from maybe u can take him hes VERY good with other dogs total sweetie


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

cateyes1981 said:


> no rescue is getting him the rescue is getting him vetted but they cant take him as they have 30 gsds that need homes
> 
> where are u from maybe u can take him hes VERY good with other dogs total sweetie


Sorry, I can't take him. Wish I could. But I can't.


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 23, 2003)

i made a thread hopefully we can find a place soon that takes him in because i cant hold him for that long considering i am living with 3 cats so please this is urgent!|


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

He looks like a really handsome boy.

As for your cats, are they all indoor animals? Keep the cats separated (as in a room) when he is in the house. 

Some dogs, just DO NOT like or get along with cats! That's the way it is.

I would post a picture of him here in the Adoption / Rescue section of this forum with whatever information you have on him.

Make sure you take him to the vet for a full work up, peeing blood is an indication somthing is not right. 

I would also tell the vet you are looking for a home for him, maybe post a flyer in the vets office. 

For now, to keep your cats safe,,keep them separated from the dog.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Hello, thank you for showing kindness to this poor boy. 
First matter is to keep everyone safe. Ideally he should be crated when you can't watch him...maybe the rescue that is assisting you with vetting can lend one to you? If not...the cats need to be locked up for now. Remember...it's only temporary until you can place him responsibly. Never ever leave them loose alone. If the cats are out and about..then he needs to be crated or leashed. Even if you think they are getting along...don't trust it...and never outside together...again take him out on a leash. 
Start sending his picture and info to all the GSD rescues in CA via email. 

Please don't indiscriminately give him away. He could fall into another bad situation. Make sure the rescue you contact is reputable (check their adoption policies...are they spay/neutering? are they doing reference checks? vet checks? home visits? before they place a dog) 

You've offered to give him to people here...again...you don't know them. Please check out who you give this dog to (get references, call their vet to make sure they take care of their animals...i.e. spay/neuter, vet care, utd on shots, heartworm preventative, etc), check out their home...will the dog be an inside dog or chained to a tree? etc........)

I have a rescue friend in CA...I will make sure she gets this thread...maybe she can help with networking for you.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

For a temporary fix (and you can possibly make it permanent) you can actually work on TRAINING him.

NEVER LEAVE THE CATS ALONE IN A ROOM WITH HIM.

But just being a responsible dog owner can make this much better. You are just going to have to teach a basic 'leave it' and reward for THAT. Rather than allow him to stalk and 'attack' which is rewarding in itself. 

Keep him on a leash around the house if you can't keep an eye on him. And when he looks at the cats, say 'leave it' and when he looks at you give him a treat. 

Once he attacks/kills your cat, this training won't work. But if you are proactive and train the dog, you may be able to fix this or at least make it much safer for the cats.





 
How are the other dog classes going? Were you able to find a good place to train? I know that it would be a huge help to people if you fixed the error in your location to make it reflect the Sacramento, CA area....


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 23, 2003)

yeah i use to have a gsd so we are both training him until we can find another place (hope we find a place soon) I do not have any dogs just 2 cats and my roomate has 2 dogs plus 1 cat her dogs are perfect they never do anything bad and are well trained


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

When contacting the rescues, fully explain the situation (how you found him and what you are doing for him), his personality, make sure to tell them no cats but good with other dogs.

Ask them if they will help you adopt him out. Most will list him on their petfinder site and ask if you can use their application to help sort through potential adopters. Also ask them if they can help with a home visit for a potential adopter.

Contact as many rescues as you can! Not just the ones in your immediate area. I think Jessie listed at least three? You can also try All Breed rescues in your area. Don't limit yourself to GSD rescues only.

Keep working on Leave It with the cat and while working on that, always have him leashed and the cat has an escape route so that you are in control of the situation. You want to stop him as soon as he glances at the cat. Do not let him go into Death Stare Mode. 

The bloody urine could be alot of things but the most obvious would be a UTI. Does he have to pee alot? Does he cry, or seem uncomfortable? Is he drinking excessively? Accidents in the house?


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 23, 2003)

about the cats living here all are rescued cats the 2 i rescued off the street u cant really pick them up they might flip out as they are not use to being handled even tho i have a bond with them both its still walking on ice with them as they they are not use to people and might bite if they get carried around on top of that my roomates cat and the 2 cats i rescued dont really get along so its kinda stressful situation as it is. For some strange reason i dont know why all the cats are fearless when it comes to dogsÉ probably because my roomates dogs are sweet and gentle and let the cats be alpha.


the siamese rescue the dog snapped at has a history of aggression shes changed and turned sweet with me though but i still do not pick her up, I only pet her head most of the time she just wants to follow me around the house and be close to me 

both cats are use to using the backyard and go out as they were street cats from the start they are not just indoor cats and dont do well with confinement the way most cats do


please ignore the typos i have just been really emotional and typing at a super high speed


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Unfortunately I don't have time to read through all this but I do know that Kevin (no doubt the man you've talked to ) has no room for this boy right now. I spoke with him last week (not about this) but I know he's full. German Shepherd Rescue of No CA has placed several dogs in the past couple of weeks and they may have spots avail. I would contact them ASAP, I don't have their number in front of me but their hotline is covered 7 days a week, leave a message and they will call you back. Their link has already been posted. 

Give them a call and see what they say.

Rosa


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I don't post often anymore but Myamom who I see posting here knows how to get ahold of me. I'm in Pacifica, a hour or so away from the poster. Send Myamom a pm and she can get ahold me. Also, it might be posted, again I only have a min, but what did the Vet say about the blood in the urine?

Rosa

I'll try to come back here to check but I'm really busy right now.


----------

